# Mirrored golf!



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I recently purchased a used book by Hale Irwin at a sale and have had my nose stuck in it ever since. I find some of the approaches to golf to be simple and educational. The one that seems to have helped the most is his idea to purchase a long mirror to view your swing, I went one further and purchused three. I place one to the left, one front and one to the right of me. This method has shown me what only a video of my swing could of done(but you have to watch the video) as for the mirrors it's in real time and I was amazed at how off my swing was compared to where I thought it was. Anyone else use this method of watching their golf swing? C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> I recently purchased a used book by Hale Irwin at a sale and have had my nose stuck in it ever since. I find some of the approaches to golf to be simple and educational. The one that seems to have helped the most is his idea to purchase a long mirror to view your swing, I went one further and purchused three. I place one to the left, one front and one to the right of me. This method has shown me what only a video of my swing could of done(but you have to watch the video) as for the mirrors it's in real time and I was amazed at how off my swing was compared to where I thought it was. Anyone else use this method of watching their golf swing? C/C


How did you get your nose stuck in that book? you must really be near sighted with a bad case of sticky nose material:headbang: I've heard this before and the poeple that use this technique say it works. I have video taped my swing and saw the flaws but it took a coach to correct the problems, not a pro just another golfer.
Keep your head down
Bob


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I was using some of that two ton 15 min epoxy and got to close, They are going to surgicaly remove the book next week. I have concidered using a camera so I could see it in real time as well as slowmo, not to mention the different angles you can record from. What angle did you take the video from, was it multiple? C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> I was using some of that two ton 15 min epoxy and got to close, They are going to surgicaly remove the book next week. I have concidered using a camera so I could see it in real time as well as slowmo, not to mention the different angles you can record from. What angle did you take the video from, was it multiple? C/C


took the video from the club side. it showed that I was laying the club flat on the back swing and a fast take away. I know there was another but grey hair is affecting my recall. the kid down under needs an opening this should give him one or you too.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I did a video and watched it. I learned that when I am making my back swing that instead of swinging on a plain I actually was making a 1/4 circle shape and then returning to the ball in a straight down plain. Deffenity needs improvement(driver) so now I have something to work on that has a potential to improve my game drasticlly. Will report back with the results. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I should take a video of my swing but it maybe to scary.....


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey surtees! When I watched mine I thought I was in a low budget horror flick! Don't watch it before bed it will be a night full of scary dreams and waking up in cold sweats! LOL I can't believe no one has ever mentioned it at the tee, I am always asking people what looks wrong with my swing with no comment on such a mistake on my part. Oh well I just keep on keeping on. C/C


----------

